# Green Hypocrites



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is very very typical of the liberal greenie weenies. AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/-45-million-pounds-of-trash-waste-cleanup-begins-dapl-work-resumes-naa-ashley-davenport/


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sad part is some of the protesters are paid by someone to be there. They dont care about the environment. They are in it for the other green (money) and of course they are usually the ones to get anyone else there excited enough to cause damage.

But I would at least have some respect for protesters if they lived the part they protest against. But if they did that it wouldn't make the national news.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Another "do as I say, not as I do"


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

A lot of people always find it easier to tell someone else what they should be doing than to do it themselves! These bozos are a good example.

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Funny watching these libtard protestors of the Trump "immigrant ban" break the windows of Starbucks, when Starbucks is one of the companies promising to hire 10,000 immigrants!!!!

Stupid is as stupid does.

I wouldnt drink their coffee if they paid me, it sucks.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I read an online discussion on this. The greenies said they were forced to leave by the weather before they could clean up.

my questions is what is stopping them from coming back and cleaning up now?


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

There are still a couple hundred of those idiot protesters still down there. Everyone wants them gone from the Corp, the State, and even the Natives from Standing Rock want them gone. The Corp issued another deadline that says they have to be gone by I believe the end of the month or face arrest or fines. They interviewed a few of them on the news the other night and they all said they're not leaving, they intend to fight to stay. I really don't care about any of those protesters but I hope no law enforcement or construction workers get hurt during all this.

So funny how these idiots claim to be water protectors when its never been about water, its always been about money. They've absolutely destroyed that parcel of native prairie. Have watched on the news how they were digging holes to bury all sorts of waste from kitchen scraps to human waste. That'll all end up in the river when it floods in the spring because that camp is in a flood plain. I really wouldn't be surprised if they find a body or two while cleaning that mess up. The way the snow covered up those tents someone could have froze to death and been covered up without anyone knowing.

Obama could have ended this right from the start by allowing DAPL to finish their pipeline. Instead he halted it for no good reason which just gave the protesters more time to grow and get organized. Glad he is gone and glad that Trump got the ball rolling quickly on this one.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

IHCman said:


> Obama could have ended this right from the start by allowing DAPL to finish their pipeline. Instead he halted it for no good reason which just gave the protesters more time to grow and get organized. Glad he is gone and glad that Trump got the ball rolling quickly on this one.


It has been the libetarded/Obama way to let them protest,block traffic,loot,burn,etc.Big difference in protesting then the rest.Some dumbass Mayor said they need to get it out of their system so let them loot and burn.They are breaking the law inforce it,let them get by with it and it's worse the next time.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

swmnhay said:


> It has been the libetarded/Obama way to let them protest,block traffic,loot,burn,etc.Big difference in protesting then the rest.Some dumbass Mayor said they need to get it out of their system so let them loot and burn.They are breaking the law inforce it,let them get by with it and it's worse the next time.


With my horses and employees, I use a very simple formula: "What you allow is what you're teaching!"

If I allow my horse, child or employee to be rude (lie, cheat, steal,....), I am teaching it that it is OK to be rude (lie, cheat, steal, ....). If I require them to have good manners, politeness, work ethic, ....., then I am teaching them that manners, politeness, work ethic, ...., are expected and appreciated.

Simple!

Ralph

Maybe we need to be allowing our politicians to be good leaders? And hammer the ones who aren't?


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

After seeing multiple news reports of the oil-train derailments and burning crashes it's a pretty weak argument that pipeline transport is a worse solution for the environment than maintaining the current truck-railroad system.

So, it's hard for me to understand just what exactly the protesters are really hoping to accomplish...?

A pipeline is simply safer, faster, more energy efficient and less prone to environmental damage.

So, what is all the yelling, fighting and ass-freezing all about, anyways??


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

2ndWindfarm said:


> After seeing multiple news reports of the oil-train derailments and burning crashes it's a pretty weak argument that pipeline transport is a worse solution for the environment than maintaining the current truck-railroad system.
> So, it's hard for me to understand just what exactly the protesters are really hoping to accomplish...?
> A pipeline is simply safer, faster, more energy efficient and less prone to environmental damage.
> So, what is all the yelling, fighting and ass-freezing all about, anyways??


I'm bettin we can "follow the money" and figure it out.....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

2ndWindfarm said:


> After seeing multiple news reports of the oil-train derailments and burning crashes it's a pretty weak argument that pipeline transport is a worse solution for the environment than maintaining the current truck-railroad system.
> 
> So, it's hard for me to understand just what exactly the protesters are really hoping to accomplish...?
> 
> ...


That's so simple to me.

Its about "obstructionism". Just keep obstructing Trump on every one of his ideas.

I don't think Environmentalism or protection of the environment is really what environmentalists are after on a political level.

What they're after is creating *more government* to* CONTROL* its citizenry, like a GIANT EPA department.

Its just like Obama care. Its not about giving people "free" health care, its about controlling a huge part of the American economy and creating a 5 layered, over staffed, government agency to implement it.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> I'm bettin we can "follow the money" and figure it out.....


Just think how much money Warren Buffet is going to lose once that oil goes into a pipeline.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> I'm bettin we can "follow the money" and figure it out.....


 Couldn't remember the name off the top of my head, but I remembered that the railway owner(s) were hugely against the pipeline. Warren Buffet was the name that escaped me; and portion of an article:

And whatever is good for crude by rail, is good for railroads. Particularly those with a northern footprint, such as Burlington Northern Santa Fe.

In 2010, Warren Buffett's Berkshire Hathaway acquired BNSF for $26.5 billion. Fueled by crude by rail volumes, BNSF became a cash cow for Berkshire, producing billions. Through a holding company called Marmon, Berkshire also owns Union Tank Car, which owns rail tank cars.

In his 2012 Letter to Shareholders, Buffett noted that both BNSF and Marmon are "benefitting from the resurgence of U.S. oil production" and "all indications are that BNSF's oil shipments will grow substantially in coming years."

Buffett has been a high-profile supporter of President Obama who donated and hosted a fundraiser to support Obama's re-election bid.

In recent earnings reports, however, BNSF has reported being harmed by lower crude by rail volumes. In March, Buffett came out publicly in support of KXL but he doth protest too much methinks, as KXL's denial serves as a booster to crude by rail.

Skip A Rope, Mark

EDIT. Ram, you posted at the same time as I. Where were you 10 minutes ago when I couldn't remember his name?


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

CowboyRam said:


> Just think how much money Warren Buffet is going to lose once that oil goes into a pipeline.


Well.. I did't fit any of the pieces into this scenario!


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

I worked for the BNSF for quite a few years and back then they made their money on coal being shipped out of the Powder River Basin. Obama put a stop to that, so they shifted over to hauling oil. With Trump in office Warren should come out okay as the railroads will go back to hauling coal again...a great move if you ask me. When I took a tour of Black Thunder Mine, the largest coal mine in North America at the time, I asked the Maintenance Supervisor how long they could mine the coal which was 7 trainloads per day (105,000 tons per day). He said the seam of coal went from Wyoming into Canada and they figured at the current rate of production would last 400 years or more.

400 YEARS!

As for money, empty coal trains always had the right of way not loaded ones surprisingly. This was due to billing practices. When a coal train made a loop from say Gillette Wyoming to Birmingham Alabama (the furthest point on the BNSF system), they got paid. Their PROFIT was $1,000,000 per trip. When I worked on the re-railing crew, they figured it was $30 a second for every second that railroad track was down. $30 a second does not sound like much, but it adds up. Heck their fuel bill in 2002 was 800 million alone, 2nd in the nation just under the US Air Force. All this was a huge change for me, a lowly dairy farmer kid from Maine who struggled to have enough money to put a piece of steel roofing on the heifer barn.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

2ndWindfarm said:


> After seeing multiple news reports of the oil-train derailments and burning crashes it's a pretty weak argument that pipeline transport is a worse solution for the environment than maintaining the current truck-railroad system.
> 
> So, it's hard for me to understand just what exactly the protesters are really hoping to accomplish...?
> 
> ...


I believe there are a lot of folks that didn't know (or pay attention) that this oil was already heading for the Eastern / Southern coasts via tanker car. And the potential environmental damage already possible.

Larry


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Just in my own little neck of the woods, we have plenty of rail & pipeline. 
Pipelines have never had an accident in 45 years.
Rail has never had anything major in 45 years.

However, due to the stupidity of people, the trains have collided with cars/trucks and they do also cause traffic delays, noise and other minor nuisances. I am by no means a "train basher". I love the rails in my hometown, but I do see where properly built pipelines with safety measures and maintenance built into place are a vastly superior way to transport liquids, if not just for the noise, traffic, vehicle safety alone.


----------

